# Real Chance of Love



## Rennah (Oct 31, 2008)

Real Chance of Love | Reality TV Show Video Clips on the VSPOT, Photos, Episodes and Online Message Boards | VH1.com
Real Chance of Love - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'm kinda jealous of Real's hair. It's so luscious.

Discuss the show!


----------



## PuterChick (Oct 31, 2008)

I LOVE Real!!!  There's just sumthin' 'bout him........


----------



## benzito_714 (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rennah* 

 
_I'm kinda jealous of Real's hair. It's so luscious._

 
i know right. i just look at in awe.


----------



## carandru (Oct 31, 2008)

Girl, any chick foolish enough to try to get with either of these dude... whew, may the lord be w/ you on that one.

But I guess if Flavor flav can have women fighting over him, then anyone can.


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Oct 31, 2008)

he has better hair than me!!!!lol

but yeah when it comes to the show....its entertainment...i love watching it cos its funny!!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh, my lord!
This show is so confusing. Half the time I barely know which girl goes for which guy and how the guy can switch girls and which girl wants to go with Real but is stuck with Chance then switches to Real and Chance switches to another girl but she still wants Real and blah blah blah!!!!!

And they gave the girls some of the dumbest names EVER!
How you gonna be all like:
"Oh, *Cornfed*, you're sexy..."
"*Bay Bay Bay*, I love you!"
"Ooooh, *So Hood*, you look so good!"

But of course I'll still watch it. :/


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Nov 2, 2008)

Haha, this show is so ridiculous, but I find myself watching it anyway.


----------



## astronaut (Nov 2, 2008)

ANOTHER one? gag


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 2, 2008)

I tried watching the first episode and I couldn't even watch the whole thing...first of all it's so boring, second of all god bless any fool that would even want these two...idiots...I still think 'Frank'(The Entertainer) should have gotten his own show, he's hilarious!


----------



## d n d (Nov 3, 2008)

Whats up with those outfits the boys wear?  At times Real kinda reminds me of Prince!  Kinda scary!!!

Anyway, I only watch this show for comedic value cause it sure doesn't have any real purpose.  I think the boys are using this as a stair step for their career in the music industry, kinda of how New York did to boost her career in acting. 


Idk, I may be wrong. They boys may really be looking for LOOVVEE.


----------



## Dreama (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_Anyway, I only watch this show for comedic value cause it sure doesn't have any real purpose._

 
Yep, same here. I watch it from time to time if nothing else is on.


----------



## Divinity (Nov 3, 2008)

Lame.  Real's hair isn't reason enough to watch the show that has a girl nicknamed MILF....come on MILF?  Even Flav chose better names.


----------



## Rennah (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_Whats up with those outfits the boys wear?  At times Real kinda reminds me of Prince!  Kinda scary!!!

Anyway, I only watch this show for comedic value cause it sure doesn't have any real purpose.  I think the boys are using this as a stair step for their career in the music industry, kinda of how New York did to boost her career in acting. 


Idk, I may be wrong. They boys may really be looking for LOOVVEE._

 
I think you're right. There's no way they are really looking for love in this bunch of women.
They are using this show for publicity!

It's still fun to watch!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Nov 4, 2008)

Well I'm a big "_____ of love" reality show whore but something about this show just rubs me the wrong way. I think the guys (well mostly Chance) are rude and a bit degrading to these women, I know it's his personality but it just bothers me. Anyways....
Spoiler alert....
I'm so glad So Hood went home, I could not stand her, she was annoying as hell and next needs to be Lusty, she's scary!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 4, 2008)

the theme song is kind of catchy.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 

 
_I'm so glad So Hood went home, I could not stand her, she was annoying as hell and next needs to be Lusty, she's scary!_

 
OMG! That girl is so dirty. My husband's friend use to mess with her. Just watching her made me cringe.


----------



## glassy girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Who gave these guys there own show so i can shoot them haha jk. I find myself watching it sometimes but then i can't handel it so i change it. I use to love them on I Love New York but not 4 there own show.


----------



## NubianHoneii (Nov 4, 2008)

Chance is cute ... but real, well any guy with longer and better hair then I gets the "to the left to the left" treatment in my book. 

But, Vh1 has become a channel of fake reality and relationships that last until NEXT season when so and so is looking for the next "5 minute of fame" seeker. 

Also makes a lot of woman on both sides of the spectrum look really, really, desperate, dumb, or (dare I say it) ghetto.


----------



## l1onqueen (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NubianHoneii* 

 
_Chance is cute ... but real, *well any guy with longer and better hair then I gets the "to the left to the left" treatment *in my book. 

But, Vh1 has become a channel of fake reality and relationships that last until NEXT season when so and so is looking for the next "5 minute of fame" seeker. 

Also makes a lot of woman on both sides of the spectrum look really, really, desperate, dumb, or (dare I say it) ghetto._

 
I am hating on his hair myself. While I'm confessing Chance is kinda sexy to me too, like I could creep with him, but I would be embarassed to be seen in public with him!


----------



## astronaut (Nov 9, 2008)

LOL LOL LOL just watched this and milf looks like Kim from Real Housewives of Atlanta on Bravo. 

LOL LOL LOL

And I like Real's hair. It's gorgeous lol.


----------



## bama_beauty (Nov 9, 2008)

VH1 has been so successful with all the other whatever of love shows why not do one for those two knuckle heads. I do wonder if Boston will ever get a show....


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 9, 2008)

^^^ MR. BOSTON? blech.

I wouldn't be surprised if girls actually auditioned, though.
potential fame will make you do crazy things.
i think Heather from ROL should get her own show. OR LACY?!?!?!


----------



## Rennah (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree, the theme song is catchy!

That chick Lusty was kinda scary.

Who are your favorite & least favorite girls on the show?

I don't like Kiki... she was just MEAN!
I like KO... she seems cool.
Bubbles has a few screws loose. lol!

...Mr. Boston? Hahaha! 12 Pack & Heat would get their own show first.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 11, 2008)

KiKi is annoying. Lusty was kind of psycho but I knew she'd get elminated. She really does have that "psycho" air about her. Bubbles is dumb but kind of cute. KO is fine, except shes emotional and also, when she gets upset her voice has the SAME high pitched weird tone....its really annoying

Cornfed is adorable. Milf is....older. LOL. I cant imagine her staying long because she seems cool now, but in the end they are not going to want such an older lady. Meatball is cute but very quiet

And the rest...I dont remember their names lol


----------



## Rennah (Dec 6, 2008)

I like Rabbit! She's so pretty.

You guys know, Cali is a makeup artist! Kinda cool.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 7, 2008)

Cali is probably a MAC artist.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Dec 7, 2008)

I thought that too ^ Cali's makeup always looks great.


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Dec 7, 2008)

I want to see that show so bad but the cable company I'm with (northland communications) does not have VH1. Maybe when I move back home after school.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 7, 2008)

I like this show even though it's stupid... Real's hair is sooo pretty but both Real and chance look really feminine/ metrosexual. even their other brother looks like that... real is rather handsome though, and all the girls are trashy or airheads to me... just my opinion....


----------

